# Where do you take YOUR baby?



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Now that Brit'ny has all her shots, I take her EVERYWHERE with me! She is so cute and quiet when she is in her carrier, people often think she is a stuffed animal!

I take Brit to Walmart, Target, the Mall, grocery shopping (only when Im grabbing a few things), work, movies (she loves this), and anywhere else!

The only place that turned us around was the US Post Office.

Where do you take your baby, and have you ever been shunned or asked to leave?


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel needs one more set of shots...and I need a super cute carrier! So I take her driving with me to pick up my boyfriend from work sometimes, or just go out driving. I figure, atleast she will get used to driving with me...right?









~Elegant


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i take Maxi every where today he went with me to the nail place my friend brought her toy poodle named diggy thats maxis best friend. maxi was good with the pedicure he sat nice but he was bad when i was getting my nails done
i take him almost everywhere i use to take him to the grocery store but i can't anymore they said there is a law. otherwise he comes to all my stores
i love spending time with him and he loves to be in the car he loves when the wind blows on him.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i got rejected from target in my area so i never go there with my baby anymore. i think thats the only place i got rejected before besides restaurants. i think there should be restaurants where u can bring in ur pets too !


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh I totally agree mee!!!! When I went to Germany (just before I got Brit







) Dogs were allowed EVERYWHERE! I went to H&M (a clothing store) and a big golden was in the dressing room! All resturants, all stores, all theatres, all hotels accept pets! It was heaven! And all the dogs, big or small, where so well behaved.

I wish all Americans would take on this pro-dog attitude!

When I go to Target here in Texas, everyone knows Brit and they always have to hold her every time!

I was thinking of opening a restaurant that accepts pets but is like a big living room, with like couches where you can sit and sip coffee and a fireplaces and stuff. Boardgames all around, and good pastries and easy to eat food and soups. My mother says it sounds great, she and my fiance keep encouraging me to start my own business of some kind, they both say they will back me.

I think I'd call it The Livingroom.... I dunno just a thought


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

oooh the reason why i would like a restaurant like that here in the US is that in my country and some other countries in asia have those kinds already..

its a dog cafe, a cafe specially for dogs and owners..u sit at a table and drink and talk and can order dog food (but expensive considering the portion) for doggies..dogs get to roam free anywhere they like and socialize..but the bad thing is the costs for food and human drinks and food is kinda expensive, some dog cafes are too distracting coz lots of dogs jump around and some jump on other ppl's table and drink and eat other dog's food..

some cafes smells bad too..dog smell..but i heard that some places always wipes the floor and has no smell..but the ones that ive been to always had doggy smell coz dogs just pees on the floor even tho they wipe it..

but its just the atmosphere i guess that attracts the customers..a place thats especially for dogs..hehe i wish there was something like that here in america..

i wish my target allows dogs..


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Like Nichole, I too am a little more particular about where I take Brinkley. I have taken him to the petstores like Petco and Petsmart. Our particular Petco is not that clean..it even has an odor as you walk in, so he does not get out of my arms in there, but the petsmart is clean-and that is where we have been going to puppy class. I have also taken him in Home Depot. I take him to our farm store in town and to church picnics, softball, tball, and flag football games and practices...just to get him out and about. Sometimes he just rides in the car with me...especially if I am just running in somewhere. We are in a very rural town-not alot of places to go anyway. Unless we are going to puppy classes, I wouldn't take him to the larger city with us anyway, because if we go, we are either going on a mommy/daddy date, or on a large shopping trip to the mall, target, sams, home depot etc. Now that he loves greenies so much, I load him in the car a couple times a week to go the few miles to the vet to get new greenie bones. He gets SO excited!!!

Anyway, my reason for not taking him is probably more because I usually have my kids with me-and that is enough to deal with out and about places. I usually like to get all my running done and get back home so we can PLAY! It is amazing how much I want to stay home now since we got him.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Around here, most places would probably kick you out for having a dog, any kind of dog, no matter how well behaved or if you have the dog in a bag. People here have a different attitude towards dogs, a lot of people think that dogs are supposed to live outside or on the farm. I think small dogs are just now starting to be seen around here. I've only taken Tuffy to Petsmart and this custard place called Sheridan's that gives out puppy cones to doggies. They have outside seating so it's not a big deal to bring a dog there. Tuffy LOVES going there, he knows he'll be getting a puppy cone and he usually freaks out







I've heard that the Starbucks around here welcomes dogs, but I've never tried to take Tuffy there. I guess I just don't want to get kicked out of anywhere, and Tuffy isn't exactly a quiet little guy in his carrier sometimes.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Nichole you are not raining on anyone's parade because im sure that is the reason WHY america is not as dog-friendly as other countries. I don't know why, but America's dogs just aren't as well taken care of or as well trained.


Also there are a lot more agressive breeds and bad breeding in America because breeders don't have to have a license. 

I would still love to have a more pet friendly atmosphere, but you are right, not everyone takes care of their dog like YOU do.

At this puppy daycare that Brit is going to go to after she is spayed, your dog has to undergo a personality test before they are accepted. 

Maybe you as a dog owner would have to get a license to be able to take your dog in public places and the licensing would include an agression test for the dog, training ect. and tips on curteous behaviour for public areas.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Here in San Antonio there are two restaurants that are pet friendly. One has an outdoor patio where your pet is welcome at all times. The other has a frequent dinner night where you can bring your pet and both of you can get dinner. I've not been to either but they are well attended I understand.

I take Pico into stores in his shoulder bag caddy. It's amazing how many people don't see him even with his adorable white face and neck sticking out of the opening in the front. The problem is that when I go to purchase something I have to set him on the floor or counter and he crawl out of the carrier! He is just so excited to see the clerk and sniff his new surroundings.

The San Antonio Maltese Meet-up still has only one member.....me! Much to my disappointment. The meet up is scheduled at Madhatters, a tearoom/coffeeshop with wonderful food. Pet friendly, obviously.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have taken my little boy, Kodie, to the dentist! Now that hes over a yr old, its harder to take him some places that I used to take him because now he barks! I used to take him to restaurants in his bag. People didnt even know he was there because he was only alittle over 1lb and didnt make any sounds! It was great... too bad he learned to bark!</span> </span></span>


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

I agree with Nicole. We should be picky where we take our little babies. 
You never know what that other dog might do. It just takes seconds for a dog to get 'mauled'.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, I am not sure how many pet friendly places we have here in Missouri, so I haven't tried too many. When we first got him we did take him in to a gas station. We do take him into pet stores often. I take him to all of my husband's softball games that he coaches...home and away games ( so he has been on a school bus







) . The bus driver teases me saying I have to take my fluffy pillow along for the long ride







. We usually take him everywhere we go, assuming we won't be gone a long time and leave him in the car...he loves to ride. (If its too hot we leave him at home).


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with Nicole. On the weekends Lexi and I go driving around a lot. I usually take her to down to Gray's Lake and go for a walk. When a big dog is around I am extra careful. Lexi thinks she is a big dog so she usually is barking and growling at the other dog. We do go to the PetSmart, PetCo, and also to Three Dog Bakery.

I can't believe PetSmart let that guy stay in the store after his dog attacked the first dog.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

hey, i totally understand what nichole is saying. when i go out---i dont let anyone touch my dogs. and when they say "can i pet your dog"---depending on my mood, i sometimes say "no, sorry, i dont want to get her excited". i used to say that they bite, but then people would give me this look like "why the heck are you letting your dog out". and when i see a dog--i walk the other way or i make all three sit and stay. 

cynthia got kicked out of Woodranch one time. i always hid sprite. her bag looked like a sports bag anyway, we used to go everywhere. check out www.dogfriendly.com and look for places that allow dogs----usually there arent that many dogs there anyway. like in Ventura, theres a little museum that allows dogs.







and i went there once, but there were no other dogs and it was a Saturday at 11am. 

good luck with your babies, and remember to give them their vaccinations. cuz like nichole said---other people dont give their dogs their shots.


----------



## Gigolo's Mom (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Sep 5 2004, 06:52 PM
> *Now that Brit'ny has all her shots, I take her EVERYWHERE with me!  She is so cute and quiet when she is in her carrier, people often think she is a stuffed animal!
> 
> I take Brit to Walmart, Target, the Mall, grocery shopping (only when Im grabbing a few things), work, movies (she loves this), and anywhere else!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Gigolo goes everywhere with me. When he was 14 weeks old, I had to attend my nephew's graduation (outdoors) and couldn't hink of leaving him at home all day..so he went to the graduation and was a major hit!! even wne to the restaurant afterwards..no one knew the diff as he remained quietly in his carrying case. Before 9/11, I was able to sneak Gigolo's predecessor, Geronimo, on all the airlines! People who sat next to me the entire flight (even offering to put "my bag" in the overhead compartment) never knew he was there until I would take him out when we went to retrieve our baggage! They would all marvel and ask was he on the flight the entire time!!?? Interestingly enough the only place that both my dogs weren't allowed into were DSW shoes!
Gigolo's Mom


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

Rocco comes everywhere with me, except work and to Yankee Stadium, which is where I was on my way when I met Gigolo and his mom last Thursday night! So glad you made your way over to this site. Welcome! By the way, I believe there is an International Maltese Meetup Day scheduled for September 18. In NYC, it is going to be at Union Square Park, I believe. Rocco and I will DEFINITELY be there!

Rocco has also been to the opera and the symphony in Central Park this summer, where he behaved like the angel his grandma calls him, and stayed on his blanket the whole time! He only barked once and that was at a Saint Bernard named Ella, who is now his girlfriend.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

My baby goes everywhere with me. A couple of times I had medical procedures (small) and had her groomed that day, but otherwise she's with me. She never makes a sound in her bag, just rests or sleeps. Well, a couple of times she smelled a dog and barked. But, otherwise, nobody knows she's there. And I don't see anything wrong with this.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki has been to Mexico, the movies, the drug store, Home Depot, Lowes, every out-door event I go to, and resteraunts (in his bag by my feet). I will often take him with me in his bag unbeknownst to most people. As long as he is quiet I don't have a problem. 

I have to say though, that the US Post Office is the worst! I had him in his bag around the holidays to ship some gifts and was told I must leave. Now the only way they knew he was in there was because some child, crawling on the floor and screaming kept trying to pull on the bag and when I asked him to stop the woman behind the counter asked me what was in the bag, I said my puppy and she told me I had to leave...... Now, I have kids and expect them to behave at all times and would never allow them to behave as this child did! This child and his mother should have been asked to leave! Tiki was much better behaved then they were! I can't think of a time I was more angry :excl: 

Judi


----------



## anniesmom (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Sep 5 2004, 04:52 PM
> *Now that Brit'ny has all her shots, I take her EVERYWHERE with me!  She is so cute and quiet when she is in her carrier, people often think she is a stuffed animal!
> 
> I take Brit to Walmart, Target, the Mall, grocery shopping (only when Im grabbing a few things), work, movies (she loves this), and anywhere else!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Annie has been quite a few places....loves to go to the home improvement store with my husband and ride around in the cart. Also, goes to office max, all the little gift shops in Tombstone, AZ.....actually, most everyplace that doesn't have food. I took her into a winery the other day and was told that animals couldn't come in.....it doesn't bother me to be told that when the people are nice about it....had a real scrooge the first time we tried to take her into Walmart....said "you are not bringing that dog in here!"







Would have been just as easy to have said, "That's a cute puppy, but I am sorry she can't come in the store." Oh, well, we know where we are welcome and where we are not.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Here in Australia, or at least in Queensland, it's pretty much not acceptable to have your dog in a store of any description. The only animals allowed in most malls are hearing or seeing dogs. So, I don't really get to take Abby to the shops. For this reason, I plan all of my shopping for one afternoon so i can go out, get it done and get home to my baby. Other than that, I spend most of my spare time either at home playing with my baby, or at family members houses (where she is always more than welcome!) or down at the beach - I take her to the beach where dogs are allowed....


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well sunny dosnt have all his shots os i shouldnt take him out but beacuse we have had to stay in hotels i havnt really had the option not to most places dont mind him although once we couldnt get into wal mart (i usually just sound really pathetic about having to leave because my house got hit by a hurrican and then they let us in lol) but the strangest thing was we got kicked out of a reststop on the turnpike i though that was so strange we wernt even near the food stuff we were in the bathrooms i was like do you want me to leave him in teh 100 degree car?


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Yea that is crazy, I mean bathrooms are already dirty?

I don't understand the big misconception about having pets in public places, ESPECIALLY when they are in carriers. 

I think the only reason why Brit'ny has been so many places is because she sits soooo very still in her carrier. Most people assume she is a stuffed animal. Or they just don't see her at all.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok bumping this post basically! Im wondering where do you take your dog that is acceptable in the US? I know restraunts wont allow it which I can see why, but what other public places do you take your dog?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, this sure is an old thread!

Bailey goes in his stroller to places like Michaels, Hobby Lobby and in the shopping cart to Lowes, Home Depot, etc.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

NOW that there are NO full Service gas stations, I've taken mine in to pay for gas, (I sure miss the full serve, they'd clean your windshield, check your oil, And pump your gas!!!LOL and to Lowes, the Pet stores, some our little local shops, and Michaels.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

mee said:


> i got rejected from target in my area so i never go there with my baby anymore. i think thats the only place i got rejected before besides restaurants. i think there should be restaurants where u can bring in ur pets too !


I agree! I hear there are restaurants in New York where they allow puppies to come along  None I know of here in Ohio.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

JulietsMommy said:


> Ok bumping this post basically! Im wondering where do you take your dog that is acceptable in the US? I know restraunts wont allow it which I can see why, but what other public places do you take your dog?


Hi, I have taken Holly into Lowe's keeping her in the cart on a blankie, and Home Depot, Garden Centers, Sears and Pharmacies, and Meijers...of course all the pet stores. The only place someone said she needed to leave was Krogers.... said it was a law regarding food~

I wish there were some outdoor cafes that would allow you to bring your dog along ~


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I take Tiffany to outdoor restaurants. One of my favorite bars has a dog-friendly patio. I love going there with her. Tiffany loves it too because she usually gets a little bite of people food (especially if someone at my table orders a burger...she's crazy about hamburger).

A lot of stores around me allow dogs...independently owned clothing stores, Paper Source, the Apple Store (I don't know if all Apple Stores allow dogs, but this one said I could bring Tiffany in). Of course, there's also the little dog boutique, which Tiffany loves because she always gets treats there. There is also a mall about half an hour away from me that allows dogs in most stores.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a specific bank lady I see that is probably just about as excited to see Sophie as I am. It's rare to see the same person every time at a large chain bank (I use chase) but she is begging me to bring her in when I get her


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

I take Louie to pick up my boys and niece from school. He has one more set of shots so he can't go much of any where but he gets excited to go. I say "let's go get the bubbas!" He knows exactly where we are going! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Id love it if we had a cafe of some sort I could take her! She will be 8 months on the 16th and I havent tried to take her out much around others because she is pretty yappy! I dont know what she would do if I took her into Menards or somewhere...any ideas on this?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

An old thread but a fun one. :thumbsup:

I take mine practically everywhere there isn't food with the exception of outdoor cafe's and coffee houses that have outdoor seating. I've never gone to a restaurant or coffee house that had outdoor seating that wouldn't allow a well mannered dog or 2 regardless of what state or city I'm in. I'm not into 'sneaking' my dogs into places they aren't allowed. I feel by being honest and having well mannered dogs, and being respectful of those around me (ie barking and always picking up after them), that will be the best way to get towns and cities to be more dog friendly.

Mine go with me to every hair appointment with the permission of the salon owner. Mine have also been welcomed to come with me when I see the lady who is doing reflexology on my feet. And with permission, they've been with me to the bank, the insurance agency, the cell phone store, the doctor's office, practically every store I ever go to here including Sally's Beauty Supply, Pier 1, various clothing and department stores, Lowe's, all the garden centers...pretty much wherever I have to go at least one of them goes with me because I always seem to be going to places on my way to or from the store so one of them is always with me. Callie even went with me to the Title Company when I sold my house.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I only take Ozzie on car trips that don't require me leaving him in there (pet store, drive-thru, etc.) since I don't know of any places that won't kick me out for bringing him in!! At least in Chicago, there are tons of restaurants/cafes/bars that have outdoor terraces/patios that are dog-friendly.. not sure about here in the suburbs! I want to take him downtown Lisle or Naperville sometime, but he is VERY shy and still doesn't like the car very much.. :-/ I have a super cute carrier for him, wish I could use it more!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Louie loves to go for car rides and is very well behaved in the car. Mostly we just take rides to the corner store or a drive through but he also loves to go down by the beach. He can't go on the beach because they have signs all over warning of fines for dog caught on the beach. So we walk around in the park in the grass by the trees.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey goes pretty much everywhere with me except work, the grocery store, and indoor restaurants


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi comes with us pretty much any place that allows dogs! Shopping malls, outdoor shopping places, restaurants and cafes with outdoor seating, etc. We also take him on as many trips as he's allowed  Camping, fishing, scenic drives, beach, etc... We have a great deal of dog-friendly places in CA so it's fairly easy.

Notable places around here that do not allow dogs (even in the carrier): Target, most indoor places with food, REI (makes no sense to me because this is an "outdoorsy" store!).

I don't go to Petco or Petsmart as much anymore since I buy Obi's food elsewhere, but if we do go, I always carry him in the carrier-- I've seen many sick dogs walking around there!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I only take Ozzie on car trips that don't require me leaving him in there (pet store, drive-thru, etc.) since I don't know of any places that won't kick me out for bringing him in!! At least in Chicago, there are tons of restaurants/cafes/bars that have outdoor terraces/patios that are dog-friendly.. not sure about here in the suburbs! I want to take him downtown Lisle or Naperville sometime, but he is VERY shy and still doesn't like the car very much.. :-/ I have a super cute carrier for him, wish I could use it more!


(Chicago suburbanite checking in)

If you can get him used to the car, you have to take him to downtown Naperville! Look for stores with the "pet friendly" sticker near their door, there are tons of places that allow pets. Some of the shops without stickers still allow dogs as long as you ask first. The Riverwalk is also a really nice place to take the dog for a walk. And then there is Two Bostons, the dog boutique....that store is dangerous! I always walk out with something. :chili:

As far as dog-friendly restaurants and such, Quigley's (the bar from my previous post in this thread) allows dogs on their patio. Granted, you probably want to go there with your dog at an off peak time (basically, anything but a Friday or Saturday night). I usually go there with Tiffany for weekend lunches or Sunday/weekday dinners and maybe a third of the outdoor tables have dogs at them. Front Street Cantina has a few tables outside where you can eat with your dog (although sadly you can't order booze, so no margaritas...Front Street Cocina in Wheaton however allows both drinks and dogs outside).


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I grew up in Naperville!  also <3 two Bostons but usually go to the one on 75th to avoid downtown traffic.. That place is def quite dangerous ... ;-) I have been wanting to take him to the river walk but Ozzie is a very fearful dog (he's a rescue and we've had him almost a year) so we are still working him up to hndling ppl and other dogs, it's mostly been Petco and 2 Bostons trips for us, nfortunately...


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I was kicked out of Walmart's garden section! Giovanni was a baby and was in my arms! This made me afraid to try and take him many other places besides the pet stores. I did recently attend a meet-up recently at a restaurant with an outdoor patio. The doggies could order chicken or salmon filets for only $3. It was a fun evening and I made some new friends!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Many of the stores have no dog signs, even Home Depot. I take him to the pet boutiques, he goes to the doctor with us. The doctor has a westie and small dogs are welcome. The sniff one another then go their separate ways. The phlebologist loves him and he is very good during my blood draw. He goes when we visit relatives in the nursing home. There is no reason for small dogs to be excluded from stores.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My girls are allowed in Lowes, Home Depot, and pet stores here. As long as they are in a carrier or stroller and we stay away from food areas we can go to the mall too. 

My girls are definitely little travelers. One of our favorite places to go is to Canton, Tx to the big flea market. The girls ride in their stroller and have a ball with all of the attention, sights, and smells and we shop til we drop!

Bailey has been on vacation to Colorado twice (once we drove and once we flew). She went everywhere with us and everyone was super friendly to her. We had lunch outside at a restaurant in Breckenridge with her on the patio. She walked all around the resorts at Vail and Beaver Creek and we went into all of the shops with her in her carrier.

Bailey & Sophia have both flown to NYC and may I say that it was one of the most dog friendly places that I have ever been to. I brought the girls stroller where Bailey rode most of the trip and Sophia preferred to be in her Snugglebug carrier. They allowed the girls on the double decker bus tour that we did all around the city, the ferry ride to and from Staten Island, all around Central Park of course, and in all of the stores that we went into. I always asked a store personnel if it is ok for them to come in before we went in and everyone welcomed us right in as long as the girls didn't get down and walk around. We had a great time in NYC and plan to go back.

All three girls have been to Nashville, TN multiple times and the malls there are ok with them coming in as long as they are held or in their carrier and not around food areas. There are also other little shops and stores (that don't serve food) that don't mind them coming in). We have had lunch at TGI Fridays on the patio with them before also


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Brit'sMom;882897 said:


> Oh I totally agree mee!!!! When I went to Germany (just before I got Brit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same  I think you should do it ....open your own restaurant, dog friendly~

I have said this many times, that I wish there were places we could take our babies in with us!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

jenniferhope423 said:


> My girls are allowed in Lowes, Home Depot, and pet stores here. As long as they are in a carrier or stroller and we stay away from food areas we can go to the mall too.
> 
> My girls are definitely little travelers. One of our favorite places to go is to Canton, Tx to the big flea market. The girls ride in their stroller and have a ball with all of the attention, sights, and smells and we shop til we drop!
> 
> ...



I never would have guessed that about NYC! Probably because I've only been there once... tho Chicago is pretty dog-friendly as well! I noticed lots of pups at outdoor cafes and such, but not so much in stores (but I went on that website someone posted and apparently you can take your pup into Anthropologie and Bloomingdales!)

I loooooove Breckenridge!! I will definitely keep that in mind if I ever get around to going skiing in the Rockies again :thumbsup:


----------

